# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Developing Multithreaded Applications >  Popularity of futures for asynchronous calls?

## awebermorales

Does Intel have any insight into how much developers are embracing futures for asynchronous methods? These classes are being proposed/implemented in a number of languages (Python, C++0x, .NET, JBoss) and available in Java as Future<T>.

----------


## ClayBreshears

I don't think we have any insight about what developers are using except what someone might report from a poll (and I've not seen one like this).

The ability to perform and monitor asynchronous computations are already here and part of several parallel programming methods.  The programmer needs to set up things for signals and such, but you can do it.  I would think a poll to find out how many are using things like events (Windows) or MPI_WAIT and MPI_PROBE to test for completion messages or even setting up ad hoc synchronization repeatedly testing a completion flag variable or continuing to perform useful work until the completion of some task.

----------

